

How Stevie Wonder Helped Create Martin Luther King Day - wyclif
https://medium.com/cuepoint/how-stevie-wonder-helped-create-martin-luther-king-day-807451a78664

======
moonka
Very interesting read, I had no idea that he played such a role in
establishing MLK day. Articles like these really hit home to me that the civil
rights movement was NOT that long ago.

~~~
ScottBurson
It's not finished, either.

------
rifung
"President Reagan opposed the holiday, citing the cost of another national day
off and suggesting instead a scholarship program for young blacks."

Well, this seems to not have ended up being a problem; everyone I know is
still working sadly. (Sadly both because it's as though companies are ignoring
the significance of the holiday and also because of their reluctance to let
employees take take off)

